# Vancouver discounts



## CSB (Aug 18, 2010)

We are visiting Vancouver right now and will be seeing the sights for a few days. I was disappointed that of all the tourist information pamphlets in the hotel where we are staying, none have any discount coupons or offers.

Can anybody suggest where one can get discount for attractions such as Grouse Mountain or for good restaurants in the downtown area of Hornby and Davie streets


----------



## herindoors911 (Aug 26, 2010)

Just telephone Grouse for you.... if you have a BCAA card or AAA, there is a 10% discount.

I'm not sure, but I also believe there will be a 12% HSt tax on your tickets.

I'll check into restaurants and post again.


----------



## herindoors911 (Aug 26, 2010)

I suggest everyone visiting Vancouver joins this site below.  They have some great stuff showing up, recently including English Tea at the Vancouver Hotel, and a Vancouver Tour bus expediation at great prices.    I'll be off to get my 2 dozen cookies for $9.00 soon.  :whoopie: 

http://www.groupon.com/r/uu4225462

I join for all the cities I am planning to visit.  Got a spa treatment in Carlsbad coming up too!


----------



## BevL (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the tip about Groupon.  I belong for Seattle but have joined for Vancouver - closer to where I live and Tampa as we will be there next winter.


----------



## CSB (Sep 2, 2010)

Perl, thanks for the info about Grouse Mountain. We were there already before I saw your reply. I always forget to ask about a CAA discount!

Groupon is a great suggestion too. I use that in Toronto and just realized before we left that there is one for many other cities.

I did discover that the tourist info at Canada Place sells discount tickets for the Aquarium at Stanley Park (great because we didn't have to wait in the regular line-up at the entrance) and I think day passes for public transportation.

Tomorrow we are probably going to the PNE and will buy discount tickets at 7-11.

Cindy


----------



## herindoors911 (Sep 3, 2010)

You've had a beautiful day to visit the PNE!    Hope you've enjoyed Vancouver!


----------



## CSB (Sep 5, 2010)

Back in Toronto after an amazing vacation in Vancouver and on an Alaskian cruise. Really didn't want to get on the plane to come home to all the chaos of school starting, husband unbelievably busy with work that was piling up and the high holidays starting this week (Jewish).

Perl, the day at the PNE was wonderful. Very similar to our own CNE. Lots of good memories there. Vancouver is a wonderful city. We walked and took public transportation everywhere and really got to see the city (mostly downtown).

On the last day we went to Lynn Canyon instead of Capilano and was sorry that there was not more time. The suspension bridge was fun but we enjoyed climbing on the rocks and watching the divers even more. I forgot that it was possible to swim there (the front desk person at our hotel had told me that but before the cruise and I forgot). My husband jumped in wearing his shorts! I was not tempted because the water was really cold. Some crazy teens were jumping in from really high up into the bottom of the falls which was really dangerous.

In case anybody else reads this while doing a search, I believe that we also got discount tickets for Grouse Mountain at the tourist information near Canad a Place


----------



## herindoors911 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Ironically, Groupon Vancouver deal today is for Grouse Mountain!!!*  Expires Dec. 31,2010




*$36* for "The Eye of the Wind" Turbine Tour Plus General Admission at Grouse Mountain (Up to $72.80 Value)

www.groupon.com/r/uu4225462


----------



## herindoors911 (Sep 28, 2010)

Today's Groupon....  $15 for $30 worth of food at the Prospect Point Cafe in Stanley Park, overlooking the Lion's Gate Bridge.   Side deal is $2.00 for $5.00   worth of icecream, same place!


----------



## BevL (Sep 28, 2010)

perl said:


> Today's Groupon....  $15 for $30 worth of food at the Prospect Point Cafe in Stanley Park, overlooking the Lion's Gate Bridge.   Side deal is $2.00 for $5.00   worth of icecream, same place!



Only valid until the end of December but a great deal if you're planning a wander around the seawall this fall.


----------



## herindoors911 (Oct 14, 2010)

Victoria is a new addition to the Groupon cities.


----------



## BevL (Oct 15, 2010)

Ooh, thank you.  We go tthere regularly to visit our grandson - oh, and our daughter too - LOL.

We'd like to try a few new places and Groupon coupons are a great way to do that.  I wish restaurant.com would come to Canada.


----------



## herindoors911 (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.groupon.com/r/uu4225462

Rent a Kayak for two...  $20, instead of $40 for two hours of travel around beautiful False Creek  



Creekside Kayaks – Creekside Community Centre 
C$20 for Two-Hour Kayak Rental ($40 Value) 
C$20Buy 
No Longer AvailableValue
C$40Discount
50%You Save
C$20 Buy it for a friend! 

Time Left To Buy
1 day 6:04:31
  Limited Time Remaining!    
Over 640 bought
The deal is on! Tweet! Email!   
Want more deals like this? Click the hearts below.
Great Outdoors Fresh Air  In a Nutshell
Seafarers strap on life jacket, grab paddles & select vessel from fleet of single Necky ocean kayaks for two-hour trek around False Creek
How far is this from home?
 Add Home The Fine Print
Expires Sep 30, 2012
Limit 1 per person, may buy 2 additional as gifts. Limit 1 per visit. Not valid until 4/14. 24hr cancellation notice required. Must sign waiver. Subject to weather conditions. Must be familiar with kayaks.
See the rules that apply to all deals.


----------



## herindoors911 (Mar 30, 2012)

*Afternoon tea, Fairmont Hotel, Vancouver -DEALFIND*

Today's Dealfind is Afternoon Tea at the Fairmont Hotel in downtown Vancouver.

$38 for tea for two, including sandwiches, scones, cakes and your brew of choice.  Price does not include mandatory tip and tax.

Excellent deal -- usually $76.  

Fairmont Hotel is a sister hotel to The Empress in Victoria.

Enjoy!


----------



## herindoors911 (Mar 30, 2012)

Here is the link...

http://www.dealfind.com/vancouver/


----------

